# Ergon BD Rucksäcke



## Gh05tr1der (13. Juni 2008)

Ergon hat eine sehr interessante Rucksack Serie herausgebracht. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit diesem System gemacht? Würde mich sehr interessieren!!


----------



## Schiky (13. Juni 2008)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Rucksacktes, in dem auch ein Ergon mit diesem System getestet wurde. In meinen augen sind die Ergon Rucksäcke aber schon etwas zu teuer. Aber kannst dir ja mal den Test ansehen! Ich selber habe mir basierend auf dem Test UND der vielen positiven Stimmen und des eigenen sehr guten Eindrucks einen Deuter Trans Alpine geordert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hab so ein Teil seit ein paar Wochen. In erster Linie hab ich ihn mir zum Laufen gekauft. Das Tragesystem funktioniert hier deutlich besser als bei einem konventionellen Rucksack. Man kann damit wirklich entspannt laufen und das Rucksackgewicht wird gut auf die Hüfte gebracht. Langlaufen (Skaten) funktioniert auch sehr gut damit. Durch die punktuelle Auflage am Rücken ist er auch sehr gut belüftet. Am Bike hab ich ihn noch nicht ausprobiert, allerdings seh ich in der Beziehung nicht so sehr den Bedarf ein solch aufwendiges Tragegestell zu nutzen. 
Der Packsack selber ist gut verarbeitet, allerdings finde ich die Beladung über den langen Frontreißverschluß schlecht. Eine klassische Deckellösung ist mir am Rucksack immer noch am liebsten.


----------



## MTBnoob (16. Juni 2008)

In der letzten Bike wurde kritisiert, dass der Rucksack durch das Gestell einen recht großen Abstand zum Körper hält, und so bei Sprüngen/Kurven rumfliegt...


----------



## fofiman (16. Juni 2008)

Habe auch einen BD2.
Ist beim fahren wirklich spitze und stört zu keiner Zeit.
Außerdem schwitzt man am Rücken nicht mehr so sehr.
Allerdings ist das packen schon etwas ungünstig, da man den "Latz" erst hochklappen muß um an den Frontzip zu kommen.
Dafür sollte der Rucksack meistens liegen.
Würde mir den aber immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## rabidi (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir den BD1 als letzte Rettung wegen Nackenschmerzen, Rückenschmerzen...gegönnt und siehe da...seit ich den Rucksack fahre hab ich keine Probleme mehr. 
Eingestellt sollte er schon richtig sein, meinen hab ich letztens auf die kleinere Grösse umgebaut und er blieb keine 100m gerade auf dem Rücken. Schade ist dass sich die Gebrauchsanweisung übers optimale einstellen ausschweigt. Sehr wichtig ist vor allem die Länge und die hintere Verstellung des Hüftgurts.

Empehlenswert ist er, Aufteilung könnte besser sein (mehr Fächer).

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## el pisote (27. Juni 2008)

Die Rucksäcke gibts ja jeweils in 2 Größen. Ab welcher Körpergröße ist welche Rucksackgröße zu empfehlen?


----------



## kettensau (1. Juli 2008)

hab den großen also den bd3 auf der bike messe in friedrichshafen angehabt, und bin mit ihm eine weile dort rumgelaufen, erster eindruck war richtig gut. wie er sich beim fahren verhält / anfühlt weiß ich leider nicht. 
ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich ihn mir kaufen soll für trans alp und so.

hat irtgend jemand erfahrung mit dem bd3 schon sammeln können????

gruß hannes


----------



## rabidi (2. Juli 2008)

el pisote schrieb:


> Die Rucksäcke gibts ja jeweils in 2 Größen. Ab welcher Körpergröße ist welche Rucksackgröße zu empfehlen?



Bin 1.80 und hab den L; Schultergurte sind im mittlerer Position. Ab 1.75 würd ich den L nehmen.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bericender (4. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mir der Größe des Hauptfachs beim BD1/2 aus? 
Ich wüsste gern ob ich da für Unterwegs meinen MacBook Pro reingepresst kriege (36cm*25cm*3cm)


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

Fahre den BD1 seit ein paar Wochen.

Wenn man sich sehr intensiv mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten beschäftigt hat, sind Tragekomfort, Bewegungsfreiheit und Belüftung wirklich prima. Aber egal wie eng ich den Hüftgurt einstelle, bei Sprüngen bewegt sich der Rucksack mit. Leute mit mehr Hüftgold werden da vielleicht weniger Probleme haben.

Der BD1 hat ein sehr kleines Hauptfach. Mit einem 1.5 Liter Camelbak + Regenzeug + Werkzeug ist dieses fast schon ausgelastet. Die übrige Taschenaufteilung halte ich für recht sinnlos. Schlecht zugängliche Aussentasche und nerviges Helmfach. Öffnungskomfort vom Hauptfach empfinde ich auch als nur mäßig.

Das Kunststoffgestell ist robust, habe schon ein paar Stürze hinter mir, bis auf Schrammen nichts zu sehen. 

Das 12.1 Zoll PowerBook passt gerade so rein mit 22cm Breite. Bei 25cm + ggf. Tasche wird das schon eng. Würde ich vorher ausprobieren.

Preis: Ganz schön heftig für so wenig Inhalt und Ausstattung.

Für Tagestouren finde ich den fantastisch, würde ihn mir auch wieder kaufen. Der Tragekomfort lässt über alle anderen Kritikpunkte hinwegsehen. Habe seitdem auch keine Nacken/Schulterbeschwerden mehr und dafür hätte ich auch 300 Euro ausgegeben.

Wenn ich mehr zu transportieren habe, greife ich auf den "Mr. Bike" von Jack Wolfskin zurück (Schon über 10 Jahre alt und unkaputtbar, selbst nach tausenden Kilometer als Motorradrucksack).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (7. Juli 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Fahre den BD1 seit ein paar Wochen.
> 
> Wenn man sich sehr intensiv mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten beschäftigt hat, sind Tragekomfort, Bewegungsfreiheit und Belüftung wirklich prima. Aber egal wie eng ich den Hüftgurt einstelle, bei Sprüngen bewegt sich der Rucksack mit. Leute mit mehr Hüftgold werden da vielleicht weniger Probleme haben.



Hast du auch mit der hinteren Einstellung für den Hüftgurt gespielt? Dort sollte die Einstellung so sein dass das gepolsterte Gurtteil schön richtung Rücken anliegt, der Rucksack selbst aber auch noch leichten Kontakt mit dem Rücken hat.
Ausserdem soll der Rucksack beim stehen fast schon zu tief auf der Hüfte sitzen, beim biken ists dann ideal.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

@rabidi

Den Hüftgurt habe ich schon sehr eng (hinten) eingestellt, damit die Kontaktfläche möglichst groß ist. Den Rucksack trage ich auf dem Hüftknochen, die Längeneinstellung ist bei mir auf Groß (bin aber auch 1,88).

Bisher habe ich es nicht geschafft den Rucksack so einzustellen, dass sich der Hüftgurt nicht bewegt. Manchmal verdreht sich der Rucksack leicht und bei Sprüngen geht er nach oben. Das ist aber auch abhängig davon, wie schwer ich den belade.


----------



## RobGonzoo (7. Juli 2008)

Hatte mich heute mit RTI Sports in Verbindung gesetzt (Ergon gehört zu denen) und gerade einen Rückruf erhalten. Zwar war eine Ferndiagnose nicht möglich, aber zumindest fand ich es nett, dass man mich als Kunden ernstgenommen und auch meine Kritikpunkte aufgenommen hat (z.B. ungenaue Bedienungsanleitung). Werde jetzt die Einstellungen nochmals überprüfen und weiter damit experimentieren.


----------



## rabidi (8. Juli 2008)

@rob
Voilà, ich hab vielleicht deinen Fehler gefunden!
Mach den Hüftgurt hinten grösser, sodass das Staufach an deinem Rücken anliegt.
Ich hatte meinen vor ner Woche zum Test (da ja nirgens etwas erklärt ist) auf "small" eingestellt und den Hüftgurt hinten verkleinert (dass er rundum anliegt). Nach dem Anprobieren hab ich sofort auf "medium" zurückgebaut.
Nach ner Tour mit komplett schief hängendem Rucksack (rutschte wie ein Kartoffelsack) musste es ja an dem Hüftgurt hinten liegen. Diesen hab ich dann grösser gemacht dass der Rucksack so nah wie möglich unten am Rücken anliegt und das Problemchen war behoben.
Hoffe es hilft!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RobGonzoo (8. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Tip, habe den Hüftgurt hinten jetzt deutlich weiter gestellt und spätestens morgen werde ich das richtig testen. Werde dann Feedback geben.


----------



## nori (8. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen, habe den BD2 seit dem Winter im Einsatz und bin mehr als zu Frieden, hatte vorher sehr starke Nacken- und Schulterprobleme. Sind jetzt nicht mehr da!

Ach ja mein MBP passt nicht in den Rucksack, dafür ist er zu schmal geschnitten! Um mein MBP zur Arbeit zu bekommen benutze ich eine Umhängetasche von Crumpler (nur so nebenbei)

Ich würde den Rucksack auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen, auch für diesen Preis...

Grüße
Nori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (8. Juli 2008)

Hey,
fahre auch seit einigen Monaten den BD2 von Ergon auf meinem Rücken spazieren und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Im Kombination mit dem 3 Liter Trinksystem ist der Rucksack einfach eine Klasse für sich. Das Volumen ist für mich absolut ausreichend und die Taschenaufteilung finde ich genial. Das Öffnen über den Hauptverschluss und die Klappe drüber sehe ich als unproblematisch an. Einzig, wenn man schnellen Zugriff auf das Hauptfach braucht, ist man etwas langsam dran, da der Rucksack auch etwas mehr Zeit zum Auf- und Absetzen benötigt. Ich nutze den Ergon übrigens auch zum Snowboarden und finde ihn auch dabei absolut top. Die Verarbeitung finde ich allgemein sehr gut, obwohl man die eine oder andere Schwachstelle hier nicht verschweigen sollte (Drehsystem lockert sich bei mir von Zeit zu Zeit etwas; Reißverschluss funktionierte nicht mehr, was sich allerdings wieder "hinbiegen" lies; die Netze der seitlichen Taschen lösen sich gerne aus den Nähten).
Trotz des stolzen Preises, von mir also eine absolute Kaufempfehlung für den Rücksack (wie übrigens so einiges der Firma Ergon, in meinen Augen).
Ach ja, zu den "Fahreigenschaften": in 91,348% aller Fälle spitze, manchmal "schwingt" er mir allerdings ein wenig um die Hüfte.
Gruß


----------



## RobGonzoo (17. Juli 2008)

Habe jetzt viele Einstellungen ausprobiert, er hüpft teilweise immer noch. Aber damit kann ich leben.

Aber heute hat mich ein Kollege auf eine Besonderheit hingewiesen, die mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen war. Der Brustgrutverschluss ist gleichzeitig eine Notpfeife. Ich dachte erst, er wolle mich auf den Arm nehmen, als er sagte, ich solle mal da reinpusten. Aber es ist tatsächlich eine Pfeife. Irre. Steht das in der Anleitung? Ist das jemandem vorher schon aufgefallen?


----------



## nori (17. Juli 2008)

Also das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass ich das irgendwo schon mal gelesen habe...
Mich wundert aber, dass dein Rucksack auf deinem Rücken hüpft. Gibt es den nicht in zwei verschiedenen Größen? Ich hab da sowas im Kopf, leider nur keine Zeit es jetzt genauer nach zu schauen.


----------



## RobGonzoo (17. Juli 2008)

Bei 1.88m war die Größenauswahl recht einfach


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

RobGonzoo schrieb:


> Der Brustgrutverschluss ist gleichzeitig eine Notpfeife.



ist bei meinem Tatonka-Rucksack (so ein 25-30l Tourenrucksack) auch so. Wenn man schneller, so 40-50 runterrauscht, pfeift das Ding sogar von selber (Stuka lässt grüßen). 
Hat mich beim ersten Ausprobieren gleich an Michael Mittermeyer erinnert, wie Lassie die Nottrillerpfeife trotz stürmender See und Hubschrauberlärm orten kann


----------



## RobGonzoo (17. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat mich beim ersten Ausprobieren gleich an Michael Mittermeyer erinnert, wie Lassie die Nottrillerpfeife trotz stürmender See und Hubschrauberlärm orten kann



"Wuff"
"Was sagst Du Lassie? Tom ist in den Brunen bei der verlassenen Scheune 3 Meilen östlich von hier gefallen und hat sich den Knöchel verstaucht? Wir müssen sofort los!"


----------



## nori (17. Juli 2008)

Wuff!

Bei 1,88m ist nicht so schwierig, das stimmt


----------



## Hanussen (17. Juli 2008)

Lustig das mit der Pfeife. Wusste ich selbst noch nicht. Aber mir sind bei meinem Ergon selbst nach mehreren Monaten auch immer mal wieder ein paar Staufächer oder Funktionen aufgefallen, die mir vorher nicht bekannt waren. Wirklich sehr vielseitig und durchdacht diese Rucksäcke.


----------



## Bericender (6. August 2008)

hat irgendeiner den BD2 oder BD3 und könnte hier mal bitte die ungefähren Maße posten?


----------



## HB76 (7. August 2008)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/rucksaecke/bc3.html

schau mal ab wann er lieferbar sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf den BD1 (vom Camelbak Mule) oder BD2 (Deuter Trans Alpine 25)? Bei den bisherigen Ruckis nervt mich nur, dass sie in den Nacken rutschen, wenn es mal steil runter geht. Ausserdem wackeln die beim Hüpfen schon auf dem Rücken herum. Ist das beim Ergon deutlich besser?

Cheers,
D


----------



## rabidi (8. August 2008)

Hi Danimal,
nach 5 Monaten BD1 (der mir die Nackenschmerzen weggezaubert hat) bin ich nun auf einen Deuter umgestiegen.
Der Ergon konnte meinen Fahrstil leider nicht mehr mitmachen; bei viel Körpereinsatz, vielen Positionsänderungen auf dem Bike verliert der Ergon den Halt auf der Hüfte, durch das Gelenk ist es möglich dass der Rucksack um die Hüfte rumschwingt und danach schief auf dem Rücken sitzt (ein normaler Rucksack wird durch die Schultergurte am Schwingen gehindert).
Dies hat mich die letzten Ausfahrten so genervt dass ich mir kurzentschlossen nen Deuter Race exp air gekauft hab.
Ob ich den Ergon verkaufe hängt von meinem Rücken ab. 
Für Touren ist der Ergon sicher überragend, wenns aber heftiger ins Gelände geht ist davon abzuraten.
Schade dass wieder ein so hoch gelobtes Produkt lange nicht so gut ist wie die Zeitungen berichten.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Danimal (8. August 2008)

Danke, rabidi, das war auch meine Befürchtung beim Blick auf die Konstruktion... ich bleibe beim Deuter!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## RobGonzoo (8. August 2008)

@rabidi

Also hast Du so wie ich keine befriedigende Einstellung finden können um das Hüpfen ganz zu vermeiden. Schade. Aber abgesehen davon, ist der Rucksack für normale MTB Touren wirklich großartig.


----------



## rabidi (11. August 2008)

Hi Rob,
ja es ist bei mir so gekommen wie bei dir, sobald man sich aktiver auf dem Bike bewegt rutscht er. Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist die Gelenk-Schraube fester zu drehen um ein "schwingen" zu verhindern.

Wenn man nach dem Ergon wieder auf nen normalen Rucksack wechselt merkt man schön wie leicht der Ergon eigentlich auf dem Rücken sitzt. Schade!
Ich denke aber dass ich ihn behalten werde, falls wieder Nackenbeschwerden auftreten und für die gemütliche Tour mit Frau und Kindern.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cuberider2812 (13. November 2008)

Hi,
hab das Thema hier leider erst jetzt entdeckt...

Bin auch schon seit Anfang letzten Jahres Besitzer des BD2, Größe L. Finde das dieser Rucksack wirklich klasse ist. Hatte dieses Jahr eine Bike-Tour auf der Vergleichsweise zum Testen die Deuter angeboten wurden. Bin allerdings schön bei meinem Ergon geblieben! Der macht bisher wirklich alles mit. Keine Rückenprobleme und auch kein Rutschen, obwohl ich sicherlich nicht langsam durch den Spessart fahre. Auch bei engen Passagen finde ich den Rucksack angenehm auf dem Rücken und keineswegs störend!

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir, da der BD2 für länger Touren und zur Arbeit (da muß ich Klamotten mitnehmen) zu klein ist, den BC3 hole. Bin vom Tragesystem überzeugt und will schon bei Ergon bleiben. Hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle und schon Erfahrungen mit dem BC3 gemacht?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## bakpoki (16. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mit den losen Schultergurten nicht so recht anfreunden können. Wenn daher noch jemand einen BD2-M in small sucht...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=150641

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Janus1972 (23. März 2009)

werde mir heute den bd 2 bestellen. habe in hannover nen shop gefunden der den für 100,00 anbietet. setze mal den link rein:
http://www.fahrradkontor.de/htmphp/zubehoer.php?auswahl=29&titel=Rucksäcke


----------



## #easy# (30. März 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch einen Bestellt mal sehen wie das Teil so ist 
Janus1972 hast Du den Rucksack schon? Wenn ja kannst Du ja mal bitte deine Erfahrung hier reinschreiben.
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. März 2009)

Also ich hol dann gleich mal meinen neuen Ergon BC3 ab...ist die neue Variante mit 30 Litern Volumen!
Fand und finde den BD2 prima, gerade auf Trails im Geländer merk ich den schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Rücken!
Nur is das Ding halt recht begrenzt...

Deshalb jetzt den größeren!


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

warte jeden mom drauf. hoffe dass das teil bald kommt


----------



## Janus1972 (3. April 2009)

so, rucksack ist da, vom tragekomfort muss ich sagen absolut top. super verstellmöglichkeiten. habe das gelenk mit dem mitgelieferten imbus relativ fest angezogen, keinerlei verrutscher auf downhills. das hauptfach ist ok, könnte aber ne bessere einteilung haben, geht aber. die kleineren  taschen sind fast zu klein geht aber auch. regenhülle muss man erstmal suchen ist unter dem boden in nem xtra  fach. witzig ist, dass der brustgurtverschluss tatsächlich ne notpfeife hat. summa sumarum bin ich zufrieden. hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf den BD1 (vom Camelbak Mule) oder BD2 (Deuter Trans Alpine 25)? Bei den bisherigen Ruckis nervt mich nur, dass sie in den Nacken rutschen, wenn es mal steil runter geht. Ausserdem wackeln die beim Hüpfen schon auf dem Rücken herum. Ist das beim Ergon deutlich besser?
> 
> ...



ich habe auch einne mule und der rutscht bei mir nicht. du musst den nur gescheit einstellen. bei fast 50° gefälle rutscht bei mir nix.


----------



## d_mase (3. April 2009)

Nach den vielen Lobeshymnen auf den Rucksack muss ich jetzt auch mal was sagen. Ich habe den BD2 und habe es satt, dass hier dieser blöde Rucksack so gelobt wird. Das ist das blödeste Ding überhaupt. An diesem Drecksding gibt es glaube ich nichts, was mir gefällt.

Preis - total überteuert. Andere Rucksäcke, zb. Deuter oder so bieten gleiche oder sogar bessere Funktionen und Qualität wesentlich günstiger an.

Tragekomfort - Es mag ja sein, dass es für Leute mit Rückenproblemen zutrifft. Das kann ich jetzt nicht so beurteilen, aber vom Tragekomfort unterscheidet er sich nicht so wesentlich von anderen Rucksäcken. Dafür kommt aber hinzu, dass der Rucksack bei den Abfahrten immer hin und her wackelt.

Gewicht - Das was es an Tragekomfort gut macht, macht das Gewicht schon wieder wett. Der Rucksack hat gerade mal 12 Liter Fassungsvermögen und ist schwer wie ein Samsonite Koffer. Wenn ich es mit meinem alten Deuter Super L vergleiche - der fasst 20 Liter und wiegt spürbar weniger.

Regenüberzug - Das Ding ist auch ein Witz. Das Fach dafür ist viel zu klein bemessen. Wenn man den Überzug einpackt, dann beult er nach innen aus. Das ist nervig, wenn viele kleine Sachen im Rucksack sind. So muss man Schlüssel oder Flickzeug umständlich in irgendwelchen Falten herauskramen

Fächer - Die Fächer sind der absolute Witz. Das Innenfach ist so lose, dass da immer die Sachen hin und her baumeln. Das hätten die sich echt sparen können. Und das kleine Außenfach ist genauso. Wie kann man sowas mit einem Netz ausstatten? Ich habe in dem Fach immer mein SChlüssel, Telefon und meine Firmenkarte da drin. Und jedesmal bleibe ich mit den Sachen in dem Netz hängen, wenn ich sie rausholen möchte.Gerade der Schlüssel neigt dazu, sich jedesmal zu verfangen. Außerdem ist die Bedienung der Reißverschlüsse sehr sehr umständlich. ich kann die kleine Tasche nie richtig öffnen. Und noch was........normalerweise bringt man so eine Tasche mit der Öffnung nach oben an. Es kann ja mal passieren, dass man die Tasche vergisst zu schließen. Da der Reißverschluss seitlich ist, ist auch die Gefahr größer, irgendwelche Sachen zu verlieren.

Fassungsvermögen - Wenn man noch eine Camelbak Blase reinstopft, dann ist das Ding auch schon fast voll. Werkzeug und Pumpe noch, aber ne Jacke kann man da schon vergessen.

Ich hoffe, dass die Haltbarkeit genauso schlecht ist und der Rucksack bald die Grätsche macht, damit ich mir etwas vernüftiges kaufen kann


----------



## bakpoki (3. April 2009)

@d_mase: Ich stimme Dir voll zu. Vieles an dem Rucksack ist over-engineered, da hat man es einfach zu gut gemeint.
Was Du bei Deiner sonst recht vollständigen Aufzählung vergessen hast, ist die absolut fummelige Trinkschlauchdurchführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (3. April 2009)

reden wir über den gleichen rucksack? die regenhülle passt prima rein, die rv's sind auch ok. das hauptfach ist sicherlich von der unterteilung das beste aber es geht. schwer ist er eigentlich nicht und er sitzt defintiv besser auf dem rücken als jeder andere. hab da erfahrung 14 jahre bund prägen das gefühl für rucksäcke. und wackeln tut im downhill gar nix. hab das gelenk relativ fest geschraubt und das funzt perfekt. und fassungsvermögen ist völlig  ok. 3 liter blase drin regenjacke dämpferpumpe luftpumpe armlinge ersatzschlauch werkzeug kabelbinder usw. das passt da sehr gut rein. frage mich grad ob du nen ergon hast.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (6. April 2009)

Ich kann diese Schimpfattacken auch nicht nachvollziehen!
Warum habt ihr euch das Ding den gekauft? Etwa die Augen verbunden gehabt????

Sicherlich ist jeder Ergon-Rucksack schweineteuer...keine Frage! Fassungsvermögen ist auch nicht die Welt...aber das sind Sachen, die ich vor dem Kauf weiß und sie dann auch "in Kauf" nehme...

Der BD2 ist gerade bei kurzen Touren im Gelände klasse, ich merk das Teil eigentlich gar nicht mehr auf dem Rücken, selbst wenn es sehr eng durch die Bäume geht...

Den BC3 habe ich mir gerade geholt, aber noch nicht ausprobiert! Der soll eigentlich nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (einfach 75 km) meine Klamotten fürs Büro und Duschzeugs transportieren, auf dem Rennrad...und da ich weiß das die Ergons eben einen guten Tragekomfort haben war meine Wahl fast schon klar, trotz des unheimlichen Preises!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## d_mase (8. April 2009)

Nein, ich hatte nicht die Augen verbunden gehabt. Ich bin leider auf das Marketing von Ergon reingefallen und habe den Rucksack bestellt. Ich kenne die gute Qualität von Deuter und Co. und dachte mir, da muss der Rucksack ja doppelt so gut sein.

Selbst mein Händler hatte mir abgeraten, weil er die Produkte kennt. 

Ich habe den Rucksack aber trotzdem bestellt und jetzt ärgere ich mich.


----------



## bakpoki (8. April 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil war beim Probetragen im Laden von dem Rückensystem sehr begeistert. Die vielen anderen Details fallen einem ja erst beim täglichen Gebrauch auf. Daher habe ich meinen Ergon wieder verkauft.


----------



## cyclo-dude (8. April 2009)

also zufÃ¤llig hatte ich grade auch mal diverse ergons auf dem rÃ¼cken.
ich muss aber auch sagen das ich das tragekompfort zwar besser finde als z.b. bei meinem eigenen (vaude splash air) allerdings nicht um 100â¬ besser.
und innen drinn geviel mir das garnicht.
zudem fand ich keins der modelle alltagstauglich und das ist fÃ¼r mich eigentlich immer das wichtigste.


----------



## mberena (8. Mai 2009)

Vorweg: Ich habe mir den BC3 aufgrund des Volumens - auch der Trinkblase, der Wasserdichtigkeit und m.E. besseren Verarbeitung und Detaillösungen im Vergleich zum BD2 gekauft. Der BD2 erschien mir mit seinen Gummibändern auf der Vorderseite nicht robust genug, und die Notwendigkeit die Vordertasche wegzuklappen um an das Hauptfach zu kommen gefiel mir auch nicht.

Der entscheidende Unterschied zu allen sonstigen Rucksäcken ist doch (für mich), dass die Hauptlast nicht auf den Schultern sondern auf dem Becken liegt. Das ist deutlich spürbar, wenn man den Rucksack mal mit Gepäck für eine Mehrtagestour belädt.
Weiterhin mag ich es nicht, wenn der Rucksack so nah am Rücken aufliegt/ klebt. Ich empfinde den Freiraum dazwischen als sehr angenehm. Ausserdem bewegt sich mein Becken und die Schultern unerschiedlich (stark). Das Gelenk für die Schultergurte leistet hierbei merklich gute Dienste, d.h. das Gewicht auf dem Becken kann sich in die eine, die Schultern in die andere Richtung bewegen. Der Schwerpunkt ist durch die Last auf dem Becken angenehm tief.

Allerdings fahre ich keine extremen Trails. Ich nutze den BC3 hauptsächlich für mehrtägige Tagestouren mit ca. netto 4 Stunden Fahrtzeit auf Strassen und Feldwegen.

Ach ja, und ich finde er sieht einfach spitzenmässig aus...  

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## skamenz (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze nach einem Umweg zu Deuter zwei Rucksaecke von Ergon. Hier mal meine Erfahrungen.

Ich bin 1,83 und fahre jeweils Groesse L.
Passt nach diversen Proberunden absolut perfekt und ohne zu wackeln oder verrutschen.
zum einen den kleinen BD1 fuer kleine Runden, und seit etwa einem viertel Jahr den grossen BC3 als Ersatz fuer einen Deuter Trans Alpine 25.
Beim Deuter habe ich ab ca. 5kg Zuladung richtig fiese Nackenprobleme bekommen.
Ich bin vom BC3 beeindruckt, egal ob 3l Wasser, Klamotten, Fressalien und Gepaeck fuer lange Tagestouren oder Macbook Air mit Kamerausruestung und mehreren Objektiven mitgefahren sind, das Gewicht spuert man weniger als im Deuter und einmal richtig eingestellt, sitzt der BC3 bombenfest. Von der Belueftung ganz zu schweigen. Da ist das Airstripes System von Deuter einfach nur schlecht im direkten Vergleich. Ich empfehle euch allerdings, Markierungen der Gurtlaengen zu machen, je nachdem ob ihr mit dicker Jacke fahrt oder nur im Trikot. 

Sehr positiv am BC3 gefaellt mir das "Geheimfach" seitlich am Ruecken, wo man dezent z.B. eine EC-Karte versenken kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass sie einem oben rausgeklaut wird.

Waehrend die Unterteilung der Faecher am BD1 fuer seine Groesse okay ist, haette ich mir im oberen Fach des BC3 mehrere kleine Faecher gewuenscht. Echte Kleinteilfaecher gibt es bei dem BC3 nur innendrin.

Aber:
Grosses Problem, was bei mir immer und immer wieder passiert: der obere Brustgurt rutscht aus den Schienen. Ich habe den Brustgurt gerne relativ fest, und mit der Zeit rutscht er dann aus den Schienen. Das kann man beim kleinen Rucksack noch etwas verhindern, indem man den Wasserschlauch mit dem Gummi vor diese Schienen klemmt, beim Grossen geht das nicht, da er eine andere Schlauchfuehrung hat.
Passiert euch das auch? Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das verkleben/zunaehen koennte?

Achso, zum Preis. Ich habe meinen BC3 kurz gebraucht in ebay geschossen, fuer etwas mehr als die Haelfte vom offiziellen Listenpreis. Chainreaction Cycles in UK hat das Teil aber eine ganze Weile fuer ca. 150 E mit kostenlosem Versand angeboten. 

Was eine kleine Unart des FLINK-Gelenkes werden kann, ist dass es im Winter gerne mal beim Langlaufen (besonders beim Skaten) gequietscht hat. Mit etwas Teflonpaste bzw. Winschenfett war das aber schnell kein Thema mehr.

cu
skamenz


----------



## mberena (22. Juli 2009)

skamenz schrieb:


> der obere Brustgurt rutscht aus den Schienen.



Hallo skamenz,

sorry, ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was Du meinst...? Brustgurt ist klar, aber welche Schienen meinst Du?

//Matthias


----------



## skamenz (24. Juli 2009)

Hi!
An den normalen Schultergurten ist noch ein kleiner horizontaler Brustgurt befestigt. Dieser laeuft mit Plastikclips auf einer drahtartigen Schiene, so dass man den Brustgurt von knapp unter dem Schluesselbein bis zum Solarplexus verschieben kann. Diese Schienen sind nur mit Stoff montiert und haben keinen Begrenzer. Genau an dieser Stelle, wo die Schiene in der Stofflippe endet rutscht es gerne mal raus. 

Ich habe mir aber inzwischen mit duennem Takelgarn beholfen und einfach einen Stopper mit ein paar Schlaufen eingenaeht, das funktioniert jetzt super.

Kann die Rucksaecke mit etwas Eigenarbeit und Einstellgefrickele nun wieder uneingeschraenkt empfehlen  allerdings ist die Wasserblase von Ergon endgueltig ueberteuert und ich benutze eine ganz Normale vom Decathlon


----------



## Chris_85 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
also ich habe jetzt seit gut einem Monat den Ergon BD2 und bin voll zufrieden damit. Vor allem, dass das Gewischt eben auf der Hüfte lastet ist sehr angenehm. Was hier von einigen Beschrieben wurde, dass der Rucksack auf hüpfen und schlingern würde, konnte ich bei noch nicht feststellen. Klar wenn ich irgendwelche heftigen Trails fahre, dann wackelt, der auch ein bisschen, aber ich glaube nicht dass das bei keinem Rucksack so wäre.
Ok, das Argument mit den Taschen, kann ich nachvoll ziehen, es gibt sicherlich bessere Aufteilungen, aber so schlimm ist das jetzt auch nicht, ich bekomme all meine "Kleinteile" ohne Probleme und ohne Klappern untergebracht.
So das war MEINE Meinung zu dem ergon Rucksack.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (6. August 2009)

Tach auch.....
Hab seit gestern einen BD2....
Mein erster Eindruck war nicht sehr überzeugend....
Voll klein der Rucksack..... :-(
Und was den Tragekomfort angeht....naja...also bei mir hat es sich noch nicht so angefühlt als ob er gut und bequem sitzt.....
Evt. habe ich ihn auch noch nicht richtig auf mich eingestellt....werde das die Tage mal mit ein Paar veränderungen ausprobieren....
Was mich direkt überzeugt hat ist die Optik.....sieht schon geil aus das Teil...


----------



## Hanussen (10. Oktober 2009)

Falls noch jemand einen neuen BD2 sucht...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215892/cat/61/date/1240929107


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn noch jemand nen ergon bd2 braucht, habe einen zu verkaufen. ist ca. 5 Monate alt. Hab in nem Preisausschreiben nen evoc Trail gewonnen. Farbe schwarz, Kratzer am Kunststoffkorpus.


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Januar 2010)

hallo,
brauche dringend einen neuen transalp backpack. da ich einen BD2 besitze und mehr als zufrieden bin wäre der BC3 meine erste wahl. wie groß ist der bc3 nun? auf der ergon-homepage wird der rucksack mit 25 litern volumen angegeben. dagegen steht in den meistens e-shops was von 30 litern. ich habe auch in erinnerung das der ergon vertreter auf der eurobike was von 25 litern gesagt hat. gibt es da evtl unterschiede zwischen dem 2008er und 2009er modell?


----------



## BadSanta (21. März 2010)

Wie breit ist der Ergon BD2 innen? Passt da ein Din-A4-Blatt von der Breite her rein? Der sieht auf den Bildern ja extrem schmal aus.


----------



## el pisote (22. März 2010)

Ein Din A 4 Blatt passt da nur schwer rein. In der Mitte müsste die Breite passen aber die Ecken würden dann geknickt werden.


----------



## C.Neu RTISports (25. März 2010)

ERGON INFO!

Ergon wird demnächst 2 neue Rucksäcke auf den Markt bringen.. den BC1 und den BC2. Der BC2 hat den Vorteil, dass man ihn durch seine Expando-Funktion von 16 auf 20 Liter Volumen vergrößern kann! Außerdem wird es ihn auch in der Team Edition geben.

Ein weiterer Vorteil: BD1 sowie BD2 werden dadurch zum reduzierten Preis angeboten!

Bei Fragen gerne melden!
Christian


----------



## RaceKing (8. Mai 2010)

will mir demnächst auch einen neuen rucksack kaufen. hab den neuen bc2 ins auge gefasst. hat jemand erfahrung mit dem tragesystem beim skifahren? würde ihn auch gerne dabei nutzen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Mai 2010)

RaceKing schrieb:


> will mir demnächst auch einen neuen rucksack kaufen. hab den neuen bc2 ins auge gefasst. hat jemand erfahrung mit dem tragesystem beim skifahren? würde ihn auch gerne dabei nutzen.


Skifahren oder Skitouren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

